# Detroit Wheel and Tire?



## matts335 (Feb 13, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience with this company? The sell OEM wheels, but at a discounted price. I couldn't find anything on their website to confirm this, but they must be refurbished wheels, right? 

Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Loomba (Mar 31, 2007)

I have the same question. I am going to send them a messagevia their website and will post what they have to say.


----------



## MANGOSTENE (Dec 22, 2009)

They're good to deal with from my experience. Ordered a wheel and had to return it (the other matching wheels were hard to find) and did not charge me a restocking fee. Sent a return credit receipt in the mail. One thing though, I was surprised they sent me a rather dirty wheel. Meaning, had a bit of blemish and looked like it didn't go through the refinishing booth. Otherwise, good to deal with.

Good luck,
MANGO


----------



## shadow 2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Don't think they sell OEM wheels. They sell replicas for the most part with maybe some refurbished stock.


----------



## dixiebimmer (Jan 29, 2009)

If you look at the BMW wheels they sell by style and number, there is a small notation at the bottom of each listing as to whom made the wheel. Most are BMW OEM refurbs.


----------

